

22 Dream Jobs Way, Way Out of the Office - rshrsh
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-great-escape-job-board

======
Beached
not sure about the rest of you, but none of these are dream jobs... I'd give
myself 6 months before I get bored :D

